
Is Microsoft About to Declare Patent War on Linux? - dreemteem
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2860&blogid=14
======
mdh
From the same person writing on the same blog last year:

"Some observers question how a company can contribute to open source projects
while, at the same time, insisting on respect of its intellectual property
rights by its competitors. In fact, these two things are not inconsistent, and
striking a balance between them is one of the key things every commercial
technology company must do in order to compete effectively in a mixed source
world."

[[http://microsoftontheissues.com/cs/blogs/mscorp/archive/2009...](http://microsoftontheissues.com/cs/blogs/mscorp/archive/2009/07/22/collaboration-
competition-and-ip-in-the-real-world.aspx)]

Whilst I'm not convinced that Microsoft is entirely above using software
patents against OSS projects, this guy doesn't seem particularly 'war-like'.

------
Auzy
No.. They wont declare a patent war? Why would they?

Linux isn't having an enormous effect on their sales, and Microsoft aren't the
sue-happy type anyway (despite claims by users), because they KNOW that
lawsuits are frowned upon by users, and would cause an exodus.

I think its pretty obvious that the recent lawsuits by Apple aren't viewed
favorably (and has probably encouraged users to avoid them). Furthermore, the
same companies selling Android phones, are also selling Windows phones
(whereas Apple are the only ones producing Apple phones). Why would Microsoft
alienate its vendors?

There is nothing in this article which in the real world screams out that a
lawsuit will happen. It's just a bunch of silly assumptions.

~~~
acg
Reading between the lines this is about attacking the growth of android. It
isn't in Apple's or Microsoft's interest to have Google Android steal their
market from under them. Android remember uses the Linux kernel, and
potentially is not the only mobile O/S that will be Linux based. Linux has a
good track record in the embedded space.

Or put another way, if Google is going to rule the mobile: they would both
like a piece of the action.

Whether or not it is true is a different matter, but it's plausible.

~~~
Auzy
Yes, but clearly Microsoft is well aware that doing so would put a huge dent
in their image, which would cause them to lose sales (not gain profit).

Apple only sues everyone because they can get away with it. They have
brainwashed enough of the population to believe that everything they do is
innovation, so people think that its fair nuff that they sue everyone.

